
How to grow into technical lead role? - vincentv
Dear all,<p>I will be starting a new role next month and I have the ambition to grow into a technical lead role. I have little over three years experience now and I consider myself as a mid level software engineer (definitely not senior yet). What are the skills you believe that a good technical lead should have and any tips on how one can obtain these skills? Since I will be joining a new team&#x2F;company, do you also have tips how can I get up to speed with the projects as quick as possible?
======
wallflower
To start, please read this excellent article.

[https://allarsblog.com/2018/03/16/confessions-of-an-
unreal-e...](https://allarsblog.com/2018/03/16/confessions-of-an-unreal-
engine-4-engineering-firefighter/)

